# Favorite GSD videos/tributes



## GSDKing (Feb 9, 2014)

Love the dog on 3:17


----------



## Nero_89 (May 22, 2013)

Take a look at my Dog's video ?
Hope you like it

Nero the German Shepherd - YouTube


----------

